# Peach-Throated Monitor vs. Black Throat Monitor



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well if you guys was thinkin this was a poll of whch one would win in a fight no this is not. im wantin to know which would you guys reather have becasue im lookin to get either. im goin more witha peach throat though.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Peach throats are sweeeet.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> Peach throats are sweeeet.
> [snapback]1067884[/snapback]​


yes they are. i love the long slender monitors over the big bulky ones. (manily the tree monitors). my dream monitor is a croc monitor but i could never spend that much money on one. lately i have been doin some more checkin out on the black roughneck and i might actually get that. its cheaper then the peach throat and are more friendly. the peach throat is pretty much a different color mangrove and well my mongo is a handful so i think i might wait for a peach throat.

J-Rod

also if anyone has a croc monitor or knows someone with one post some pics! i love these lizards.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I haven't checked out monitors in a while. Isn't there a 'blue spotted' one?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> I haven't checked out monitors in a while. Isn't there a 'blue spotted' one?
> [snapback]1068244[/snapback]​


im not sure, there might be and if there is its a very rare kind probably pretty much impossible to get into the pet trade. i have heard of yellow spotted monitors before. the only blues i can think of right now are blue tree monitors and blue tailed monitors.

J-Rod


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Peach throats are sweeeet.
> ...


here is a pic of one this place sells some great animals 
http://prehistoricpets.com/viewimage.asp?t...komani&n1=5-005


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

I HAVE WANTED A PEACH THROAT MONITOR EVER SINCE I SAW

ONE AS A WE LITTLE LAD


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

redbellypacu said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


man thoes things are crazy and that one is still small compared to what they get.

yeah Mr.Freez i have always loved peach throats as well the first time i saw em. i love the shape of their bodies. i would like to eventually get one but i think im gointo stick with gettin the black roughneck monitor. i already have a mangrove and well a peach throat is supposed ot be just like a mangrove and my mongo is already a handful.

J-Rod


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'd go with the roughneck over either of your other choices. Tamer than the peach-throats (I've never seen or heard of a tame peach-throat, not one), better looking than the black-throats.

I have some experience with roughnecks, feel free to PM me with any questions.

-PK


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

BoomerSub said:


> I'd go with the roughneck over either of your other choices. Tamer than the peach-throats (I've never seen or heard of a tame peach-throat, not one), better looking than the black-throats.
> 
> I have some experience with roughnecks, feel free to PM me with any questions.
> 
> ...


thanks man. yeah i love monitors, my favorite of all the animals of the animal kingdom. like i said earyler i am goin with the roughneck, actually plan on ordering it this saturday. i forgot to say earlyer when i made this post that i actually didn't even mean to type black throat, i met black roughneck the pic i even posted is a baby black roguhneck. but yeah peaches i have heard are jsut like mangroves and i have a mangrove and i know that they are little demons. there is a place by my house that has a peach throat that is suppose do tbe pretty tame. you can see em here at www.leosreptileworld.com .oh yeah i have never heard the lifespan of a roughneck but i gessin its like most monitors and around 15-20 years?

J-Rod


----------

